
Genuinely Functional User Interfaces (2001) [pdf] - jamesmiller5
http://haskell.cs.yale.edu/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/genuinely-functional-guis.pdf
======
jluxenberg
Seems to echo the concepts of [http://elm-lang.org/](http://elm-lang.org/)

------
how_gauche
This paper isn't from 2011, it was presented at the 2001 Haskell Workshop.

~~~
dang
Thanks, fixed.

